
Show HN: A hiring platform that makes you passive income using referral trees - samwinter
https://earncarrots.com?ref=WjS0yb
======
samwinter
Creator here. As a software engineer in the Bay Area, I've become increasingly
aware that my network is tremendously valuable, but that value only
materializes under rare, ad hoc circumstances: one-off referrals, founding,
and funding. With that in mind, I decided to develop a product that realizes
the value of your network in a consistent and material way.

I built a hiring platform for software engineers where we’ll not only pay you
a percentage of our recruiting fee when someone you refer gets a job, but
we’ll also keep paying you when the person you refer, refers others who get
hired. Your referral tree is infinite, so by referring just a few people, you
can generate a significant amount of passive income.

The referral model is relatively straightforward, and you can check out the
algorithm here:
[https://repl.it/repls/WrithingReflectingTrigger](https://repl.it/repls/WrithingReflectingTrigger).
We've allocated a fixed percentage of our recruiting fee to referrers of any
degree. A first-degree referral earns 13.33% of our recruiting fee, and each
subsequent degree of separation earns half the amount of the prior degree
(e.g., 2nd degree = 6.67% of recruiting fee, 3rd degree = 3.33% of recruiting
fee, and so on).

You can learn more on our site
([https://earncarrots.com?ref=WjS0yb](https://earncarrots.com?ref=WjS0yb) \--
query string because it's invite-only) and play around with our calculator to
see how much income you can make! I’m posting here hoping to get feedback from
the community, so please let me know what you think and what you’d like to see
to make it better.

